# Gun Lake ICE!!



## MrBluegill (Dec 8, 2005)

Here is some photos i took this afternoon of first ice on the sunrise chanal on Gun Lake. froze up pretty solid a few days ago looks promising...wont be long now boys..duckman hope you enjoy!


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

haha you are crazy... anyway... if you right click on the photo when you upload them mr B then you go down till you see properties and click on that it will bring up the URL... copy that.... click the image icon like always and delete the http thing that pops up in it and paste in what you copied and it should bring them up big for you.... if i described it good enough


----------



## da fish hunter (Jul 23, 2006)

MrBluegill said:


> Here is some photos i took this afternoon of first ice on the sunrise chanal on Gun Lake. froze up pretty solid a few days ago looks promising...wont be long now boys..duckman hope you enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have a uncle that lives in paw paw so maby ill head out their and we could do some fishin


----------



## msunolimit (Aug 20, 2006)

lol, you guys are funny... on a serious note, how thick 'should' the ice be to fish *SAFELY*? im about 180lbs if it matters. thanks


----------



## icefishermanmark (Mar 2, 2005)

msunolimit said:


> lol, you guys are funny... on a serious note, how thick 'should' the ice be to fish *SAFELY*? im about 180lbs if it matters. thanks


I'm 170 and I'll go out on 3 inches. This leaves about 1/2" of play since ice doesn't form uniformly. First ice, 2.5"-3" is fine. 

I'm seeing ice on the lake in my back yard, and on all the other lakes. Let's hope!!


----------



## MrBluegill (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks Hunterhawk.....im about 160 and ill venture out on ice that is about 1 1/2 in think...man we slamed them last year on that thin ice!!.....I hope to be out there in 2 weeks


----------



## crosscobra (Aug 5, 2007)

300lber?


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

I just cant wait to get up to my cabin in the UP i just looked at the 10 day and its looking very promising.... lets hope these temps are here to stay... seems like last year it just got me depressed.....MrBlugill you would have been happy with me though i was out there fishing and me and my buddy couldnt even stand anywhere near eachother or it started to crack :lol:... but this was on a pond... but it was still over my head... funny thing is i cared more about my vex going in than me haha


----------



## fishonbb (Dec 24, 2004)

*I remember being out on gun lk. channels late december in my kayak and short sleeve shirt nailing some pannies. Hopefully be walking on water this time!*


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Ha figured it would have been no time until we got the report on gun lk. from bluegill. just dont go threw this year.:lol:

good luck and be SAFE!


----------



## fishhogster (Mar 6, 2007)

i walked out on the farewell mill pond today went out about 10 feet from shore about 2 inches i wish i would have had my fishing stuff just to say i went ice fishing it cracked like a beach though


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

Hey almost missed this post of yours! The channel is looking real good. I'm 220lbs and I will venture out on 2" of clear ice so it looks likeI might try it in a couple of weeks. Mr.Blue, you better stay in school and I will let you know how the fishing is out there :evil: wouldn't wantyou skipping classes...


----------



## buckmaster89 (Oct 2, 2006)

i will miss school any day for ice fishing, i am 180 and i will go out on 2'' of ice


----------



## muddman55 (Jan 11, 2006)

when i started icefishing in the early 80's 2.5 was plenty safe for me. now I'm 52 and I need a solid 4inches too make me feel safe. guess when I was younger and thought I'd live forever I took a few more chances. now im alittle closer and can see the end coming..... be safe mr blue gill we dont want to lose your reports. by the way, over 20yrs walkin on water an still havent gotten wet


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

muddman55 said:


> when i started icefishing in the early 80's 2.5 was plenty safe for me. now I'm 52 and I need a solid 4inches too make me feel safe. guess when I was younger and thought I'd live forever I took a few more chances. now im alittle closer and can see the end coming..... be safe mr blue gill we dont want to lose your reports. by the way, over 20yrs walkin on water an still havent gotten wet


My thought's exactly!!!!


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

believe it or not.. this is going to be my first year out on the hard water (i went one time with my grandfather when i was like 12) and I'm really watching what you guys define as safe closely. I figure I will take the most cautious ethics on here, and then be even more cautious. lol


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

If you venture out on 4 inches of good clear ice you are more than fine. Buy or make yourself a spud and check the ice often. Also buy a set of ice pixs to hang around your neck. The ice needs to be shown respect but it is not something to fear if you take percautions.


----------

